# (24 june 2011)I passed the sac with 6 week embryo inside PAGE 2-WARNING TMI PICS...



## sophieloafy

It happened today :cry:
I spent an hour on the toilet in agonising pain passing massive blood clots and huge amounts of blood. It all seemed to calm down so i went downstairs to make the kids tea and i felt an almighty huge clot fall out of me. I went to the loo and lying on my sanitary towel was a huge amount of placenta with the sac still intact with waters inside and inside that was the baby. Very very small and unrecognisable as a baby but none the less a baby. I never cried so much in ,my life and the morbid fascination in me made me look closer at the baby and clear some blood away to see inside better.
I cannot get over how it came out of me all still intact. I was expecting everything to just be bloody and clots, not this. I do have pictures but i dont know how anyone would cope seeing them so unless i am specifically asked i wont put them on here. 
The only good thing about today is knowing that its over... i can carry on with my life and now make plans for the future. And once my body has healed i will try again for our much wanted baby. 
My little bean was only 6 weeks gone when it died but i will never forget him/her. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## SteffieLee

Oh hun. :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to see that, sweetie. I didn't know it happens like that. May God give you comfort. Prayers for you.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

So sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## sammy1205

I am so, so, sorry you had to deal with that. I have nor seen anything like that. I was only 5w3 when I started bleeding with heavy clots, they didn;t see anything on the US. I almost hope my body absorbed it. I started to MC on 06/12 and had my level drawn they were 55 that night, 48 the next day and just found out they are still at 15 when I had blood drawn on Wed, the HPT is coming back negative. I won't even look anymore because I am scared to death to see what you witnessed ((HUUUUGS)))


----------



## Quartzbaby

I am so sorry. I had a mmc in April and then a week later I started to bleed very heavly and in so much pain. I too past everything intact and I was 11 weeks. That is the image I always have in my head. Big hugs.


----------



## mdjoy

I am so sorry for you. I myself had two m/c. A mmc just recently. My first was at 7 weeks and like you I passed everything, but the baby wasnt in the sac. It was attached to the placenta and the other end to the sac. Not even any blood around it much, it was very obvious and a very terrible experience..both were. I am sorry you have to go through this..:hugs:


----------



## Sushai

:hugs: so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm so sorry you had to see that how awful. I passed some massive clots but they all fell down the toilet I just didn't look but there was so much blood anyway, I'm kind of glad I didn't now :-/


----------



## hopingtobemum

I am so sorry for you loss. I was just diagnosed with my 4 th miscarriage yesterday. Now at home waiting to bleed. Hope your ok xx


----------



## Ruth2307

What a horrible experience. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snowball

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So so sorry Hun,may god watch over u and give u the strength to take one day at a time,love and prayers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sophieloafy

Thanks for ur replies, i know this is gross but last night i left the baby in the box and left it in the bedroom with me so he/she could have one night with me in the bedroom... daft i know. :(


----------



## slurpie

So sorry for your loss.
Here's one big {{{hugs}}} ...


----------



## daopdesign

sophieloafy said:


> Thanks for ur replies, i know this is gross but last night i left the baby in the box and left it in the bedroom with me so he/she could have one night with me in the bedroom... daft i know. :(

That was a lovely thing to do. So sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


I have actually heard of this happening before and from just a curious perspective I would love to see what a little bean looks like at that gestation if you really didn't mind posting pics?


----------



## seasidetides

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:
That's how it happened for me, except I was in the shower. I was very shocked that it even happened, even moreso that it was still intact. I was always too ashamed to tell anyone (I was 17 when it happened, 19 now), so there was no medical intervention at all and the entire situation was very scary. I wish you the best of luck dear. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

sophieloafy said:


> Thanks for ur replies, i know this is gross but last night i left the baby in the box and left it in the bedroom with me so he/she could have one night with me in the bedroom... daft i know. :(

Its not daft at all, its a totally natural and beautiful thing to do. 

I had a MMC at 8 weeks last August, got pregnant fairly quickly again and lost our baby at 17 weeks in January, we named him Archie, he was about 5/6 inches long and perfect. What I've learned through these experiences is nothing is daft, nothing is wrong, you should do the things that feel right for you :hugs: We brough Archie home from the hospital in his little casket, when we first got home we put him on our bed, my DH put him Cbeebies on so he wouldn't feel lonely while we went to school to pick up our boys. The night before him funeral we also put his little casket in the middle of us for a while when we went to bed.


I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs: RIP peace little one, floaty kisses to heaven :kiss:


----------



## sophieloafy

daopdesign said:


> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur replies, i know this is gross but last night i left the baby in the box and left it in the bedroom with me so he/she could have one night with me in the bedroom... daft i know. :(
> 
> That was a lovely thing to do. So sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> I have actually heard of this happening before and from just a curious perspective I would love to see what a little bean looks like at that gestation if you really didn't mind posting pics?Click to expand...

I will put the pics on here as soon as i work out how to do it :hugs:


----------



## sophieloafy

As requested...
This is the tiny sac and inside you can just see the white curled up 6 week embryo :cry: My little tiddler didnt make it into the world but i will never forget


----------



## sophieloafy

(I am sorry if this image upsets people but somebody asked me to put this on here) xx


----------



## Twinkl3

So sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs:

I too also experienced the same thing during mine, I was wiping after being on the toilet and saw it on the tissue. Looked more a less exactly the same but no blood around it bizzarely enough, was just clear with my little one inside it (bit bigger).

I put it in a container to take to the hospital who identified it. I wish I could have done something better for him/her, I hate to think that my baby is now in a rubbish pile somewhere because I didnt get him/her back :cry:

It's a horrible thing to experience and see, but it did help me with the greiving process that I did get to somewhat meet my baby even though they wernt alive.


----------



## sophieloafy

Twinkl3 said:


> So sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a horrible thing to experience and see, but it did help me with the greiving process that I did get to somewhat meet my baby even though they wernt alive.

I am quite glad i got to see it instead of it falling into the toilet and being flushed. I was devestated to see it initially but now i am glad i saw. I have buried the box now in my back garden and that was hard but now i feel some sort of closure at last :cry:


----------



## aviolet

Hon, I am so so so sorry for your loss. Your munchkin is beautiful and I thank you so much for posting that image. I hope you can have some peace now that you've laid your little one to rest. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

So sorry for your loss.

My first mmc I eventually passed my twins into the toilet. This time I passed the half the placenta in hospital, the rest got stuck and was removed manually by the doctor not a pleasant experience. I had no inclin to look at it, but wish i had now. X


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing it with us. If you need a friend I am here.
xoxoxooxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

Isn't it amazing to think we all started off like this. I think you've done the perfect thing with putting the box in your garden, as some people have said they never got a chance to say bye to theirs. I delivered my baby at 16 weeks so I know what it feels like Hun, try not to get too upset we're all here for you x


----------



## mrsrof

Oh my goodness, how horrifying, don't know if I'd cope with that. I have been having massive clots and pain, but mostly down the toilet so haven't examined too closely x


----------



## calm

Sorry for your loss XXX


----------



## sophieloafy

daopdesign said:


> Isn't it amazing to think we all started off like this.


I know its crazy! I look at my one year old and try to imagine her as a tiny embryo and i cant !


----------



## tjayne07

im so sorry for your loss hunni,and sleeping with the baby for the one night isnt daft,its touching:hugs:
i have recently been through the same,i passed my baby in the sac at 13 weeks:cry: just like you i felt it come out and i collapsed on my bathroom floor,it was the worst thing ive ever been through....sending you big hugs though hun,if you ever need to talk,pm me :hugs:
sleep tight angel :angel: xx


----------



## Stanley

So sorry for your loss. I think it's nice that you got to spend some time with your baby, not daft at all. :hugs:


----------



## MyDecember

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I too lost our baby at 6 weeks, although I never looked through miscarriage material for the sac and embryo. Somehow, your picture brought me a lot of closure for my own loss. Thank you for posting and sharing your experience. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Surreal

sophieloafy said:


> View attachment 226041
> 
> 
> As requested...
> This is the tiny sac and inside you can just see the white curled up 6 week embryo :cry: My little tiddler didnt make it into the world but i will never forget

:hugs: So sorry for your loss, dear...

Hopefully you won't find me morbid, but your picture just makes me think it's a beautiful little baby there. Far too perfect for this world. I'm sure quite at home in heaven, smiling down on mommy, who's done so much to honor him/her. :flower:


----------



## SarahJane

I'm so sorry for your loss hun xxx


----------



## Weeplin

I'm so sorry for your loss hon :hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

I'm so sorry for your loss, sweetie :hugs: Its incredible to see such a tiny little embryo, and i don't think it silly of you to have taken your little baby into your bedroom for the night. It was a very loving thing to do :hugs:

At 7 weeks of my pregnancy, i woke in the night with cramps and went to the toilet and before i got there i passed a huge blood clot into my knickers. It was so distressing and i was sure i had lost my baby. I too had the curiousity to see what the clot was made up of, but for me it was just blood. I had a scan the next day and, thank God, my baby was fine and well. I've no idea why i passed such a large amount of blood that night, but that feeling is one i won't forget.

I'm sorry you've had to go through this. May your little one RIP and i hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## sophieloafy

MyDecember said:


> I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I too lost our baby at 6 weeks, although I never looked through miscarriage material for the sac and embryo. Somehow, your picture brought me a lot of closure for my own loss. Thank you for posting and sharing your experience. Lots of hugs to you.

I'm glad my picture helped you hun x take care :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

:hugs: thank you for sharing the picture of your angel xx


----------



## sophieloafy

pink_bow said:


> :hugs: thank you for sharing the picture of your angel xx

You are welcome. I didnt realise it would help some people to see what their baby would have looked like if the MC round about the 6 week mark, I am so glad i posted the pic on here.
Take care hun (and have fun tryin again.. i read your other post) :hugs:


----------



## jojo2605

I'm so sorry for your loss hun xxxxx 

Thank you also for sharing the picture of your little beanie. I for one found it a beautiful thing in some ways to see. xxx


----------



## Lianne1986

so sorry for ur loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

I am so very sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much for posting the pic of your beautiful little angel. I had a mmc, where it was detected at my 12 week dating scan that our :baby: passed away around the 6 week mark. After having medical management I too passed the sac intact, but my sac was a lot bigger (had got to 12 week size I think) and it wasn't transparent, appeared quite thick, so I didn't get to see anything of my :baby: It is therefore pretty interesting to me to see how a 6-week :baby: looks and I can now picture my little angel a lot better. Thank you and I hope you feel better soon hun :thumbup:

x


----------



## blueskai

i lost my baby at 6weeks, and i seen his little body inside the sac :( not the same as yours tho, mine was in a tiny buble, maybe just smaller than a marble, but he was so tiny inside. I could clearly see his little fleshy shape tho.
As someone said tho, it helps that I seen him and not just missed him and flushed down the loo, I'd hate that. 
I just wish that I'd kept him and took him somewhere special to be buried so he had a place to be, rather than just discarded :(
Really do miss him.

Thank you for posting, and I hate that you had to share the same loss as us. 
Love to you and your baby 
xo


----------



## sophieloafy

thankyou kiwifrootkai x


----------



## Swsarah

So very sorry for your loss xx take care


----------



## babyno9

:( I hope you don't mind that i read your post. I just wanted to send you some (((hugs))) and tell you how sorry i am for what you have been through. :hugs:


----------



## sophieloafy

babyno9 said:


> :( I hope you don't mind that i read your post. I just wanted to send you some (((hugs))) and tell you how sorry i am for what you have been through. :hugs:

course i dont mind thats what its on here for hun :hugs:
Thank you for your kind words. :hugs:


----------



## honey08

so sorry x


----------



## heartbrokenga

i just had a miscarriage sunday its the hardest thing ive ever had happen in my life i wake up in the middle od the night feeling lost and empty. im so sorry for ur loss i know what u are going thru


----------



## FeLynn

sophieloafy said:


> View attachment 226041
> 
> 
> As requested...
> This is the tiny sac and inside you can just see the white curled up 6 week embryo :cry: My little tiddler didnt make it into the world but i will never forget

I am so sorry for you loss!


----------



## PinkCupcake

i'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs: 

i've been feeling a lot of guilt and upset these past few days because it might sound morbid but i wanted to see my bub too :( I miscarried at 9 weeks but it was a mmc, so i didn't find out until the 12 week scan. I wanted it all over with so in my heartbreak i just chose the quickest route which was the ERPC. I really regret it now, but your picture has helped me and given me an image of what my angel would have looked like just bigger I guess. 

xxx


----------



## Melanieanne77

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't help but think how beautiful your little angel is. Thank you for sharing with us. 

I held my second angel in my hand. I'm glad I did otherwise I wouldn't have known he existed as he was my son's twin but he hadn't shown up on an early ultrasound.


----------



## sophieloafy

Thankyou ladies.. This was last year but still very fresh in my mind. I am now pregnant again and scared stiff incase i lose this one too. OH keeps telling me to relax but its very hard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sushai

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Im so sorry for your loss :(
I lost mine complete in the sac at 8 weeks, a inch long baby I saw everything arms legs heart dot where eye was forming, I didn't take a picture but I found one online that looks exactly the same https://www.jillstanek.com/2007/03/bethanys-baby/
I buried my baby with his/her sibling they have miscarriage burial sections in some cemetrys. Not a funeral, just burial x. Maybe do a little send off that may help xxxx hugs xxx


----------



## Khadijah-x

sophieloafy said:


> Thankyou ladies.. This was last year but still very fresh in my mind. I am now pregnant again and scared stiff incase i lose this one too. OH keeps telling me to relax but its very hard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wow congratz!!!!!!!
Sorry didnt look at the date of post!
How far are you? I pray everything goes well xxx


----------



## sophieloafy

Khadijah-x said:


> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou ladies.. This was last year but still very fresh in my mind. I am now pregnant again and scared stiff incase i lose this one too. OH keeps telling me to relax but its very hard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Wow congratz!!!!!!!
> Sorry didnt look at the date of post!
> How far are you? I pray everything goes well xxxClick to expand...

I am 4 weeks 5 days and feeling very happy yet scared 
xxx


----------



## FeLynn

sophieloafy said:


> Thankyou ladies.. This was last year but still very fresh in my mind. I am now pregnant again and scared stiff incase i lose this one too. OH keeps telling me to relax but its very hard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

It was still very beautiful and sad at the same time. Praying for a sticky one. I know that feel all to well since I have had more then one loss, it will be so stressful and hard if I ever fall pregnant again b/c I will have that fear.

congrats:happydance:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi first of all i would like to say to all the women who have been through the heart ache how sorry i am for your loss.
i hope you dont mind but i would like to share my story as i feel i need to and i am sorry if it goes on a bit. but wasnt sure where to do this, then i found this site, which i joined before we got the bad news.
my partner and i have been trying to concieve for 3yrs 5mnts i suffer from pcos endometriosis and i had a laporoscopy for ovarian drilling 11mnts ago where they discovered the endometriosis and also my left ovary was stuck down by this. so the dr cortorised the endo and released my ovray.
2mnts ago i decided that it as probably never going to happen for me and started trying to prepare my self for this and altough i dont think i will ever entirly give up i kind of pushed it to the back of my mind.
low and behold on monday morning we got ur long awaited BFP but unfortunatly our happiness was very short lived as i started bleeding on the tuesday but only spotting and was told by gps not to worry and rest it was nothing to worry about but they booked me in for an early pregnancy assesment scan next mondy.
unfortunatly the bleeding increased over night so my partner tock me to the hospital wednesday morning where i had a few strong cramps then went to the toilet and sadly passed a very large clot but on closer inspection realised it was my little angel.
i didnt have too close a look as didnt want to only remember this terible time but the drs at the hospital scaned me and confirmed that it was a complete miscarriage and that it was the baby that i had passed while on the toilet.
i cant seem to dicide what mood i am in one minute i am fine then the next i am in floods of tears and dont know what i should be doing.


----------



## sophieloafy

mrs_swj2be said:


> hi first of all i would like to say to all the women who have been through the heart ache how sorry i am for your loss.
> i hope you dont mind but i would like to share my story as i feel i need to and i am sorry if it goes on a bit. but wasnt sure where to do this, then i found this site, which i joined before we got the bad news.
> my partner and i have been trying to concieve for 3yrs 5mnts i suffer from pcos endometriosis and i had a laporoscopy for ovarian drilling 11mnts ago where they discovered the endometriosis and also my left ovary was stuck down by this. so the dr cortorised the endo and released my ovray.
> 2mnts ago i decided that it as probably never going to happen for me and started trying to prepare my self for this and altough i dont think i will ever entirly give up i kind of pushed it to the back of my mind.
> low and behold on monday morning we got ur long awaited BFP but unfortunatly our happiness was very short lived as i started bleeding on the tuesday but only spotting and was told by gps not to worry and rest it was nothing to worry about but they booked me in for an early pregnancy assesment scan next mondy.
> unfortunatly the bleeding increased over night so my partner tock me to the hospital wednesday morning where i had a few strong cramps then went to the toilet and sadly passed a very large clot but on closer inspection realised it was my little angel.
> i didnt have too close a look as didnt want to only remember this terible time but the drs at the hospital scaned me and confirmed that it was a complete miscarriage and that it was the baby that i had passed while on the toilet.
> i cant seem to dicide what mood i am in one minute i am fine then the next i am in floods of tears and dont know what i should be doing.

I am so sorry for your loss :cry:

I can only say that time is a healer.. its the biggest cliche every but its true. You never forget but it gets easier to cope with :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

mrs_swj2be said:


> hi first of all i would like to say to all the women who have been through the heart ache how sorry i am for your loss.
> i hope you dont mind but i would like to share my story as i feel i need to and i am sorry if it goes on a bit. but wasnt sure where to do this, then i found this site, which i joined before we got the bad news.
> my partner and i have been trying to concieve for 3yrs 5mnts i suffer from pcos endometriosis and i had a laporoscopy for ovarian drilling 11mnts ago where they discovered the endometriosis and also my left ovary was stuck down by this. so the dr cortorised the endo and released my ovray.
> 2mnts ago i decided that it as probably never going to happen for me and started trying to prepare my self for this and altough i dont think i will ever entirly give up i kind of pushed it to the back of my mind.
> low and behold on monday morning we got ur long awaited BFP but unfortunatly our happiness was very short lived as i started bleeding on the tuesday but only spotting and was told by gps not to worry and rest it was nothing to worry about but they booked me in for an early pregnancy assesment scan next mondy.
> unfortunatly the bleeding increased over night so my partner tock me to the hospital wednesday morning where i had a few strong cramps then went to the toilet and sadly passed a very large clot but on closer inspection realised it was my little angel.
> i didnt have too close a look as didnt want to only remember this terible time but the drs at the hospital scaned me and confirmed that it was a complete miscarriage and that it was the baby that i had passed while on the toilet.
> i cant seem to dicide what mood i am in one minute i am fine then the next i am in floods of tears and dont know what i should be doing.

Hun I am sorry for your loss! I have had 3 but I have children. I am okay one minute and angry or sad the next. I never show my sadness but always show my anger don't know why. A loss is never easy and for me it gets harder each time. I will pray for a sticky one for you and send some baby dust your way:hugs:


----------



## ses2b

So sorry for your loss i mc @ 10 weeks but had a d&c. I saw my little baby on the sono lifeless with no heartbeat and i will never forget that image. I can only imagine seeing it in real life. Be strong and things will get better. For me its a battle everyday and it only happened to me 5 days ago. Xoxo


----------



## mrs_swj2be

ses2b - i am sorry for your loss i can complealy understand how you are feeling at the moment as my loss was only 6 days ago now. i will never forget seeing what i passed and then having my scan to see nothing i was empty which is one of the hardest thing i think i will ever see.
i still cant quite believe that it is gone. i had only known for 2 days and i was 6 weeks the day that i lost it.
if you need to talk i am here. 
i hope thingstart to get better for both of us soon x x


----------



## ses2b

mrs_swj2be said:


> ses2b - i am sorry for your loss i can complealy understand how you are feeling at the moment as my loss was only 6 days ago now. i will never forget seeing what i passed and then having my scan to see nothing i was empty which is one of the hardest thing i think i will ever see.
> i still cant quite believe that it is gone. i had only known for 2 days and i was 6 weeks the day that i lost it.
> if you need to talk i am here.
> i hope thingstart to get better for both of us soon x x

Sorry for ur loss. Its such a hard thing to go thru, especially since i have 2 kids and i always worry about them and try to protect them and keep them safe and this time there was nothing i could do. I was helpless and it happened so fast. But some days r better than others and i have my 2 boys who make it easier and my husband aswell. Support helps. But thank you for reaching out im here if you need to talk too. Ive met some great people:hugs: on this site to share my storys and emotions.


----------



## LMD17

I had the same expeience,however it had been a month since I had found out that the pregnancy wasn't viable.I had gone to the ER because of labour-like pains and they told me it may be some retained tissue.I was out shopping the next day and all of a sudden,it happened in a store.It is one of the saddest and most horrific things to have ever happened to me.I'm deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

did u do it naturally? or with the pill that helps you contract?


----------



## sophieloafy

Iwillbepreggo said:


> did u do it naturally? or with the pill that helps you contract?

It was naturally (this was last year) xxx


----------

